# Did you know that Terra Gardens Sells Aquatic Plants and Rare Freshwater Fish



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi all,

Good evening! Anybody here living in Milton and West Mississauga area? 

I was looking for aquatic plants about a month ago, went to Big Als Oakville and Mississauga, Dragon Aquarium, Petsmart in Burlington, PJs Pet in Milton. The best price and quality of plants is in Terra Gardens, Milton (Britannia and Trafalgar Road). Average price of most plants is $5.99 a bunch - all others are about $7.99 

I just bought a Red Tiger Lotus and 2 (freshwater) brazilian flounder for $3.99 each - they are less than a inch. I originally wanted to have a motoro or a tea-cup stingray but I know that they will grow too fast. These flounders are amazing, just like stingrays they love to hide under the sand, and they change color, spots and stripes adapting where they are hiding. They also have tiny spikes at their backs to hold gravel, sand they're using for camouflage. Very interesting animal...my kids loves playing hide and seek with them ha ha.

They are good bottom feeders - no need to feed them really - they love left-overs. Will post picture later. The manager there is Jason.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

This place?
http://www.terragreenhouses.com/index.php/locations

This location?


> Milton
> Address
> 12800 Britannia Rd.
> Milton, ON
> S.W. corner of Britannia at Trafalger


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

You should certainly specifically feed those flounders.

I wonder if the terra on Dundas at eaglesfield sells aquatic plants.


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

*Terra Garden in Milton*

@ Joeee, Yes thats the correct location.

@ Will, They are the only Terra Garden that sells aquatic plants and fish, 
They have a galaxy rasbora, very tiny fish and very colourful - i never see a rasbora like that before. They also have a freshwater goby that look like a saltwater stonefish/scorpionfish...their fish are a bit pricey though.

well - they have dart frogs too and a stingray (just a display)...check them out.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I keep those Galaxy Rasboras. But they are actually called Celestial Pearl Danio now (CPD) because they aren't a rasbora as previously thought.

Check out: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17685


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

http://www.terragreenhouses.com/index.php/walter


----------



## moose113 (Nov 17, 2010)

They have nice plants. You can get crypts, swords, hygro, java fern for 4/$20.00. I was there today and currently they have 2 madagascar lace plants for $17 ea and lots of really nice tiger lotus. 

I think the selection of african cichlids is pretty good and same for rainbowfish.


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

*Hi Moose*

I told ya....

Jason, the manager is very knowledgeable too...he spends time with customers...


----------

